# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  دیگه بریدم............

## _saeed_

سلام به همه ی بچه هایی که اوضاشون مثل منه  چون فقط اونا منو درک میکنن من یه پشت کنکوریم که امسال به امید رتبه خوب نشستم چون پارسال رتبم شده بود 25000هزار منطقه2تجربی.امسال کلی پدرمادرم برام خرج کردن درحد3و4 میلیون ولی من اصلا درست حسابی درس نخوندم البته بیشتر این پول با بت خرید یه سری dvd از یه موسسه داغون هدر رفت کار نداریم.الان که به اوضام نگاه میکنم حتی وضعم از پارسال همین موقع هم بدتره.حالم خیلی بده.به نظرتون تو این مدت باقی مونده چجوری درس بخونیم که یه رتبه خوب بیاریم ؟من که هرجور برنامه میریزم میبینم وقت نیست مباحث مدنظرمو بخونم از طرفی هم دلم نمیاد بیشتراز این مبحث حذف کنم؟چون اونموقع شانسم کمتر میشه .این روزام  فقط سال سوما تاپیک میزنن یکی هم به داد ما کنکوری ها برسه .یعنی دیگه بریدم بخدا.. کم کم دارم به خود کشی فکر میکنم به خدا

----------


## pouyasadeghi

به خدا توکل کن این یه ماه اخر روزی 14 ساعت بخون

----------


## _saeed_

> به خدا توکل کن این یه ماه اخر روزی 14 ساعت بخون


یعنی همینجوری بی برنامه بخونم؟اخه هرجور فکر میکنم کی بخونم کی مرور؟

----------


## raha..

نا امیدی باعث شکست میشه...
و گرنه هیچوقت برای  شروع دوباره دیر نیست

----------


## _saeed_

> نا امیدی باعث شکست میشه...
> و گرنه هیچوقت برای  شروع دوباره دیر نیست


فقط گفتن اینکه میشه بدرد نمیخوره من راهکار میخوام برنامه میخوام .اطمینان میخوام

----------


## raha..

تو قبل از اینکه برنامه بخوای امید میخوای

----------


## lRl

> فقط گفتن اینکه میشه بدرد نمیخوره من راهکار میخوام برنامه میخوام .اطمینان میخوام


اينا همه توجيهه تو وقتي به يه چیزی نیازداشته باشی یه رتبه روبخوای هرکاریو میکنی بهش برسیودیگه بهونه تراشی نمیکنی وقتی اب میخوای وتشنته نبایدبگی این که تشنه ام کافی نیس برنامه میخوام اطمینان میخام...!.....عاشق که باشی کارا خودش پیش میره ....

----------


## _saeed_

> تو قبل از اینکه برنامه بخوای امید میخوای


درسته.امید ندارم که وقت بشه .اگه یه نفر یه برنامه شدنی بهم بده امیدم برمیگرده

----------


## _saeed_

> اينا همه توجيهه تو وقتي به يه چیزی نیازداشته باشی یه رتبه روبخوای هرکاریو میکنی بهش برسیودیگه بهونه تراشی نمیکنی وقتی اب میخوای وتشنته نبایدبگی این که تشنه ام کافی نیس برنامه میخوام اطمینان میخام...!.....عاشق که باشی کارا خودش پیش میره ....


خب یعنی همین جوری بی برنامه بخونم یعنی ازقبل مشخص نکم تاکی درسا تموم شه وکی مرور؟

----------


## raha..

هیچ مشکلی تو دنیا بزرگتر از اونی نیستکه نتونی حل کنیش

----------


## samasama

اقا سعید واسه زیست میتونم بگم از الن روزی ۱ فصل رو منفجرش کننن مطمئنم این وسط کم کم ۳ ۴ فصل تسلط داری پس واسه تست جامع هم وقت میمونه
شیمی اگه فصلارو بلدی و تسلط نداری ک راحتی اما اگه نیستی اونایی ک بلدی رو مسلط شو اول بعد ببین وضعت چی میشه

ریاضی بگرد دنبال سوالای اسون و حسابی ازشون تست بزن فیزیکم همیینجور 
عمومی معتقدم به جز دینی ک کامل باید بخونی بقیه با تست کنکور عمومی پیشرفت زیادی میکنی

----------


## lRl

> خب یعنی همین جوری بی برنامه بخونم یعنی ازقبل مشخص نکم تاکی درسا تموم شه وکی مرور؟


برنامه داشتن تا یه جایی خوبه تو سعی کن ازحداکرتواناییت استفاده کنی میدونم سخته امابهترین نتیجه رو که باشرایطت میشه گرف میگیری چون تلاشت حداکربوده همیشه که ادم نبایدتویه قالب های ازپیش تعیین شده حرکت کنه این باربه خودت اطمینان کن ازاون قالبابیا بیرون و فقط سعی کن بهترین خودت باشی....به نظرم الان به امتحانش می ارزه....

----------


## raha..

ببین داداشی باور کن که لایق بهترینایی
باور کن که هیچوقت برای ی شروع دوباره دیر نیست...
پدر و مادرت منتظر موفقیت تو هستند
اونا هرگز دوست ندارن شکست خوردنتو ببینن
پس بخاطر اون هاهم که شده از جات بلند شو...

----------


## raha..

اون موسسه ای که شما گفتی کلا کارش دزدیه...
توشون فقط استاد مسعودی خوبه........
اما خب دیگه نمیشه به عقب برگردی ...
پس فراموش کن...

----------


## raha..

اگه میخوای موفق بشی باید دیروز فراموش کنی...
امروز منتظر توست...
میخوای امروز بخاطر دیروز خراب کنی؟؟؟؟

----------


## lRl

> اون موسسه ای که شما گفتی کلا کارش دزدیه...
> توشون فقط استاد مسعودی خوبه........
> اما خب دیگه نمیشه به عقب برگردی ...
> پس فراموش کن...


مسعودی هم زیاد خوب نیس:troll (9):

----------


## lRl

به حرف دلت گوش بده به نظرمن....
ادم هرجامیره که دلش میره.....توهرلحظه نگا نکن بقیه چی میگن ببین خودت چه فکری میکنی اون موقع....

----------


## raha..

اما بهتر از بقیه شان هست...

----------


## _saeed_

> اما بهتر از بقیه شان هست...


به حاشیه نره لطفا.ممنون

----------


## raha..

فکرت از همه چیزهای منفی پاک کن

----------


## mojtabam798

الان باید هر  دو،سه ،چهار روز(اگه هیچی نخوندی) یه بار از خودت کنکور بگیری حتما باید اینکارو کنی تو هر سطحی هستی بعدش اون چیزایی که بلدی تثبیت میکنی وقتی کاملا  تثبیت شد مطلب جدید یاد بگیر همین حالا هم دیگه دنبال چیزی نباش برو سراغ درست

----------


## abraham

> نا امیدی باعث شکست میشه...
> و گرنه هیچوقت برای  شروع دوباره دیر نیست

----------


## raha..

> الان باید هر  دو،سه ،چهار روز(اگه هیچی نخوندی) یه بار از خودت کنکور بگیری حتما باید اینکارو کنی تو هر سطحی هستی بعدش اون چیزایی که بلدی تثبیت میکنی وقتی کاملا  تثبیت شد مطلب جدید یاد بگیر همین حالا هم دیگه دنبال چیزی نباش برو سراغ درست


مخالفم...
خودش ناامیده این کار راهم بکنه دیگه وا ویلا

----------


## _saeed_

> الان باید هر  دو،سه ،چهار روز(اگه هیچی نخوندی) یه بار از خودت کنکور بگیری حتما باید اینکارو کنی تو هر سطحی هستی بعدش اون چیزایی که بلدی تثبیت میکنی وقتی کاملا  تثبیت شد مطلب جدید یاد بگیر همین حالا هم دیگه دنبال چیزی نباش برو سراغ درست


منظورت سه روزیه باره .پارسال یه ماه اخر اینکارو کردم حواب نداد .

----------


## lRl

> مخالفم...
> خودش ناامیده این کار راهم بکنه دیگه وا ویلا


قرار نیس باامید وخیالبافیو اینا کنکوربدیم ک
ادم باید قدرت مواجهه باواقعیتاروداشته باشه

----------


## mojtabam798

اره باید اینکارو بکنی سوالا رو دقیق تحلیل کن  روشون وقت بزار مثلا سوال اول شیمی میزنی میبینی غلطه میری کل اون مبحثو سریع رو کتابی که داری مرور میکنی اگه درست انجام بشه مطمن باش جواب میده

----------


## lRl

بازم ببین خودت چی فکرمیکنی که باید چیکارکنی اول خودت بعدتجارب  حتی موفق  بقیه

----------


## raha..

واقعیت چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟
همون چیزی که من محال میدونم...
واقعیت اینه که همه توانایی موفق شدن دارن 
واقعیت اینه که اگه آدم اهدافش کوچیک کنه...کوچیک میشه...

----------


## lRl

> واقعیت چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> همون چیزی که من محال میدونم...
> واقعیت اینه که همه توانایی موفق شدن دارن 
> واقعیت اینه که اگه آدم اهدافش کوچیک کنه...کوچیک میشه...


نه عزیزم اینا واقعیت نیس اینا بازی باکلماته ماقرارنیس بایه سری جمله مثبت خودمونو موقتا اروم کنیمو بگیم خووووب هرچیزی قابل توجیهه
بایددید اوناچقدتوی دنیای بیرون ذهن ما میتونن کاربردوعملکردداشته باشن نه اینکه ببینیم کدوم حرفابرای تسکین خودمون بهتره
واقعیت کمترین چیزیه که حداقل تغییرو داره....

----------


## raha..

برای موفقیت هیچوقت دیر نیست
همیشه وقت داری که منفی بافی کنی 
اما 
اینو بدون اگه امروز ی بار به خودت گفتی نمیتونم باید 17 بار بگی میتونم تا فقط تاثیر جمله اول خنثی بشه...

----------


## raha..

مطمئنم به اینکه میتونی قبول شی ایمان داری...
چون اگر این باور نداشتی الان اینجا نبودی

----------


## _saeed_

> اره باید اینکارو بکنی سوالا رو دقیق تحلیل کن  روشون وقت بزار مثلا سوال اول شیمی میزنی میبینی غلطه میری کل اون مبحثو سریع رو کتابی که داری مرور میکنی اگه درست انجام بشه مطمن باش جواب میده


حتی اگه فصل اون سوال غلطو کامل یادم رفته باشه من تو ازمون اول احتمالا90درصد سوالارو حتی بیشتر یا نمیزنم یا غلط میزنم خب باید کدوم فصلو بخونم؟

----------


## mojtabam798

اگه اینقد به جای نظر الکی و اینا تمرکز میزاشتین رو درستون الان اینجا نبودید خودتون باید بشینید درس بخونید با روش درستی که خودتون پیدا میکنید همه میتونن نظر بدنولی اونی برندست که عمل کنه

----------


## lRl

> اگه اینقد به جای نظر الکی و اینا تمرکز میزاشتین رو درستون الان اینجا نبودید خودتون باید بشینید درس بخونید با روش درستی که خودتون پیدا میکنید همه میتونن نظر بدنولی اونی برندست که عمل کنه



GoldEN LIKE!!! :Y (467):  زدی توهدف....

----------


## mojtabam798

نگاه کن هر گزینه ای فکر میکنی بلدی اصلا گزینه ای عمل کن مثلا یه گزینه رو که  میتونی تشخیص بدی به فکر سنجش خودت نباش به فکر پیشرفت باش با درصد 20-30هم یه رشته نسبتا خوب میشه قبول شد

----------


## thedude

ببین عزیز من الان 2 هفتس که تاپیک میزنی که میتونم نمیتونم اگه تو این 2 هفته نشسته بودی میخوندی عمومیات جمع شده بود ... تو این 30 روز کل عمومیارو باید ببندی  ریاضی امار احتمال ماتریس بخونی شیمی سال2  کلش فیزیک پیش 2 زیست 2فصل 4 حتما 1 سوال مستقیم میاد ارش 5.78 رو بخون سوم 1تا 4 پیش 3.4 6.7 9.10.11 دیگه بستگی به شانست داره ترکیبی بدن یا نه  از ساعت 5 صبح تا 1 شیمی+ زیست بخون بقیش رو هم خودت باس بچینی برای خودت

----------


## asalshah

همش تلقینه....رو آموخته هات زوم کن ....فقط ببین چطور تاپیک قبولی میزنی :Yahoo (100):

----------


## ٍٍE.mr

منم یه چند روزه شروع کردم جدی...مرورو نمیزارم واسه بعدا همین الانا که می خونم کنارش مرورم دارم تا خود کنکور 4-5 دفعه مرور میشه
هر درسیم یه جور می خونم مثلا تو ریاضی هرچی می خونم یه خلاصه  کامل فرمولو نکاتو چه اونایی که از نظرم مهمن چه نیستن می نویسم بعد میرم مبحث جدید بخونم قبلیارم یه دوره میکنم نهایتا هردرس بشه یه ربع یه 10 تا تستم از هرمبحثش میزنم 
لغات وتاریخ ادبیات و لغات زبان هر روز +دوره قبلیا
شیمی و زیست وقتی خوندم یه چندتا تست دوره ایم میزنم
فیزیکم پیش 2 می خونم بقیه شم از دور دنیا هنوز دور دنیا نخوندم ببینم جواب میده یا نه

----------


## alisoii

بیشتر رو مباحث سوال خیز تمرکز کن و به خدا توکل کن نماز حاجت هم بخون البته برای براورده شدن ارزو باید واجباتت رو هم انجام بدی موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## ٍٍE.mr

اینارو نگفتم که بگم حتما باید اینجوری خوند هر کسی باید روششو خودش پیدا کنه بعضی وقتام باید از قاعده همیشگی خارج شد مثلا الان منی که همیشه مطالعه  م بیشتر از تستم بوده الان دقیقا دارم برعکس عمل می کنم یا اینکه مثل همیشه مرورو نمیذارم واسه بعدا

----------


## Mr.BamBam

داداش بذار یه چیزی بهت بگم برای پدر و مادرت پدری نکن اونا اگه برات خرج کردن جز وظایف خودشون دیدن من تازه امسال میرم سال سوم و خدا شاهدد برای درسا و کتابای امسالم چیزی حدود 10 میلیون خرج کردم این از این یعنی میخوام بهت بگم سر این موضوع غصه نخور
وقتی میگی به اونجایی که دلم میخواد نرسیدم یعنی چی؟یعنی کیفیت مد نظرتو به دست نیووردی؟یا کمیت؟
بذار یه چیزی بهت بگم من اگه جات بودم با یه بودجه بندی درست میرفتم فکر میکنم چند وقت پیش یه تاپیکی دیده بودم که یه درصد معقول برای هر درس درنظر گرفته بود و باهاش میشد رتبه ی خوبی به دست اورد
حالا یه چیز دیگه ایه نازل نشده که شما همین امسال بری دانشگاه خدا همیشه یه جای جبران میذاره کنکور بده بعد سبک سنگین کن من منتظر روزی هستم که که مصاحبهتو تو انجمن میخونم

دیگه هم حرف خودکشی رو نزن خدا ناراحت میشه
به نظر من دقیقا مشکلتو تو هر درس بگو تا بچه ها کمکت کنن مثلا اقا بگو من تو زیست یک بخش  گیاهی فصل 3 رو اشکال دارم بچه ها کمکت میکنن

خدا یار و یاورت

----------


## _saeed_

> داداش بذار یه چیزی بهت بگم برای پدر و مادرت پدری نکن اونا اگه برات خرج کردن جز وظایف خودشون دیدن من تازه امسال میرم سال سوم و خدا شاهدد برای درسا و کتابای امسالم چیزی حدود 10 میلیون خرج کردم این از این یعنی میخوام بهت بگم سر این موضوع غصه نخور
> وقتی میگی به اونجایی که دلم میخواد نرسیدم یعنی چی؟یعنی کیفیت مد نظرتو به دست نیووردی؟یا کمیت؟
> بذار یه چیزی بهت بگم من اگه جات بودم با یه بودجه بندی درست میرفتم فکر میکنم چند وقت پیش یه تاپیکی دیده بودم که یه درصد معقول برای هر درس درنظر گرفته بود و باهاش میشد رتبه ی خوبی به دست اورد
> حالا یه چیز دیگه ایه نازل نشده که شما همین امسال بری دانشگاه خدا همیشه یه جای جبران میذاره کنکور بده بعد سبک سنگین کن من منتظر روزی هستم که که مصاحبهتو تو انجمن میخونم
> 
> دیگه هم حرف خودکشی رو نزن خدا ناراحت میشه
> به نظر من دقیقا مشکلتو تو هر درس بگو تا بچه ها کمکت کنن مثلا اقا بگو من تو زیست یک بخش  گیاهی فصل 3 رو اشکال دارم بچه ها کمکت میکنن
> 
> خدا یار و یاورت


سلام نسبت به سطح مالی خانواده ما هزینه زیادیه.درضمن من پشت کنکوریم ودیگه جا برای عقب گرد ندارم باید هر طور شده یه رتبه خوب حداقل زیر10000بیارم؟

----------


## Mr.BamBam

> سلام نسبت به سطح مالی خانواده ما هزینه زیادیه.درضمن من پشت کنکوریم ودیگه جا برای عقب گرد ندارم باید هر طور شده یه رتبه خوب حداقل زیر10000بیارم؟


من میتونم با شما از طریق پیام خصوصی در ارتباط باشم؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

کتاب زمین دکتر چلاجور بخر بخون 70 صحفه س خوب بخونی باهاش 60 درصد میزنی...زمین از زیست بیشتر رتبه میده اما تراز زیر گروه یک نمیده ...شک نکن با زمین 60 درصد وکمی عمومی تخصصی میتونی ...فایل پیوست 56085

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام به همه ی بچه هایی که اوضاشون مثل منه  چون فقط اونا منو درک میکنن من یه پشت کنکوریم که امسال به امید رتبه خوب نشستم چون پارسال رتبم شده بود 25000هزار منطقه2تجربی.امسال کلی پدرمادرم برام خرج کردن درحد3و4 میلیون ولی من اصلا درست حسابی درس نخوندم البته بیشتر این پول با بت خرید یه سری dvd از یه موسسه داغون هدر رفت کار نداریم.الان که به اوضام نگاه میکنم حتی وضعم از پارسال همین موقع هم بدتره.حالم خیلی بده.به نظرتون تو این مدت باقی مونده چجوری درس بخونیم که یه رتبه خوب بیاریم ؟من که هرجور برنامه میریزم میبینم وقت نیست مباحث مدنظرمو بخونم از طرفی هم دلم نمیاد بیشتراز این مبحث حذف کنم؟چون اونموقع شانسم کمتر میشه .این روزام  فقط سال سوما تاپیک میزنن یکی هم به داد ما کنکوری ها برسه .یعنی دیگه بریدم بخدا.. کم کم دارم به خود کشی فکر میکنم به خدا


سلام دادا
عه!این حرفا چیه؟خویه سال دیگه هم میمونی-اینقدر بد فکر نکن خواهشا-
من خوشبین نیستم میدونم سخته اما ارزش خودکشی رو نداره!
واسه عمومیا میتونم کمکت کنم فقط!-درسای مهم رو با منبع بت میگم خودت میدونی دیگه-
درضمن برنامه هم که میزی باید هفتگی بریزی-الان وقت برنامه بلند مدت نیست-باید رو ساعتشم برنامه بریزی


عربی:
اولویتت با ترجمه تعریب باشه-پایه ثابتن تعدادشونم زیاده-
بعد از اون درک مطلب
بعدش تشکیل و تحلیل
بعدش گرامر

نکته:لازم نیست حتما همش رو بخونی -مثلا شما فقط ترجمه رو کار کن اما به امید اینکه همه ترجمه هارو درست بزنی کار کن

دینی :
دوم1/3/5/6/7/8/9/11/14/
سوم:1/2/4/5/7/8/10/
چهارم:3/4/5/8/


زبان:اول لغات تموم درسارو بخون 
بعدش رو کلوز برنامه بریز
بعدش رو درک متن
اخرش گرامر(زیر)

چهارم:1/2/4/6/8/
سوم:3/4/5/6/

ادبیات:
اول قرابت و کار کن
بعد ارایه
بدش زبان یا املا و تاریخ ادبیات

اینم بودجه بندی قلم چی
اینا رو برای بار چندم میذارم واسه اینکه اوضاعت خرابه و تگ یکی از دوستان
فقط خوهشا دوستانه میگم انجمن نیا و برو بخون
شما عمومی رو خوب بزن خیلی برات جا به جا میکنه
اگه سوالی داشتی در خدمتم دادا

عه!
منبع:خواهشا سی دی ها رو بنداز و بچسب به کتاب-وقت سی دی نیست(مگه جمع بندی)
دینی:گاج خط ویژه اگه گیر اوردی-اگه نه سیبمهروماه-اگه نه زیپ فائق
عریب:خیل سبز-زیاد زده غزال موسی خوبه
زبان:خط ویژه-سیب-فیل اناری
ادبیات:مهروماه 5 گنج- خیلی سبز(اینا جامعه ن اما شما همونطور که گفتم بخون)

----------


## _saeed_

> من میتونم با شما از طریق پیام خصوصی در ارتباط باشم؟


اره

----------


## Mohands mm

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _saeed_


سلام به همه ی بچه هایی که اوضاشون مثل منه  چون فقط اونا منو درک میکنن من یه پشت کنکوریم که امسال به امید رتبه خوب نشستم چون پارسال رتبم شده بود 25000هزار منطقه2تجربی.امسال کلی پدرمادرم برام خرج کردن درحد3و4 میلیون ولی من اصلا درست حسابی درس نخوندم البته بیشتر این پول با بت خرید یه سری dvd از یه موسسه داغون هدر رفت کار نداریم.الان که به اوضام نگاه میکنم حتی وضعم از پارسال همین موقع هم بدتره.حالم خیلی بده.به نظرتون تو این مدت باقی مونده چجوری درس بخونیم که یه رتبه خوب بیاریم ؟من که هرجور برنامه میریزم میبینم وقت نیست مباحث مدنظرمو بخونم از طرفی هم دلم نمیاد بیشتراز این مبحث حذف کنم؟چون اونموقع شانسم کمتر میشه .این روزام  فقط سال سوما تاپیک میزنن یکی هم به داد ما کنکوری ها برسه .یعنی دیگه بریدم بخدا.. کم کم دارم به خود کشی فکر میکنم به خدا


اولا که وقتی خدا هست چرا ناامیدی؟حتی اگه صفر صفرهم باشی (میدونم نیستی)بازم حق نداری ناامیدباشی ، با ناامیدی میدون رو واسه رقیبات ترک نکن،دسته خودته میتونی توی این یکماه به حقت برسی یا میتونی مث بقیه  قدرتت رو سرکوب کنی ، ببین توی این یکماه کارای زیادی میشه کرد ، درسای عمومی رو به راحتی میشه به 60 رسوند کاری هم نداره از امشب واسه هر کدوم 1 ساعت بخو ن و تست بزن میشه 4 ساعت ، رایضی و فیزیک هم که 50 زدنش خیلی راحته(باور کن) شروع کن کنکورهارو 3 روزیه بار بزن من 4 تا دادم الان خیلی پیشرفت کردم تو هم پیشرفت میکنی ، اگه دوست داشتی درصدات واین که توی هردرس چجوری هستی رو بگو تا بیشترکمکت کنیم ، لطفا به خدا شک نکن ، اگه ازش یخای چنان قدرتی بهت میده که کنکور مقابلش هیچه...*

----------


## Amiiin

بی جا کردی درسو ول کردی  :Yahoo (22):  یالا برو درس بخون تا نزدمت  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (5): 
پ.ن : شوخی بودا .... جدی نگیر ولی برو درس بخون

----------


## edin

داداش عمومی رو تو این مدت میتونی راحت جمع کنی با یه درصد عالی...
اختصاصی هم فیزیک پیش دو رو بخون خیلی راحته... زود تمومش میکنی... شیمی هم فصل دو شیمی سه و شیمی دو رو بخون و بعدش فقط و فقط تست بزن... 
شیمی از اونجایی که سخت شده تست خیلی میخواد... 
ریاضیم امار و مشتق و لگاریتم و ماتریس اینا بخون خیییلیییی اسونن و راحت تستاشو میزنی... 
اقا سعید منم مثه شما شدم ، درک میکنم، ولی بجا اینکه به خودت بگی نه من دیکه وقتی ندارم نمیتونم بخون محکم... فکرتو رو نا امیدی نذار چون باعث میشه فکرت درگیر شه و نتونی بخونی... 
ایشالا موفق باشی

----------


## صادق خان

الان هرچی بخونی یادت میمونه مزوز لازم نی خیلی 
مطلب جدیدم نخون چون مسلط نمیشی فقط وقتت هدر میره

----------


## zahra.2015

*سلام 
شما تا الان فک کنم چند تا تاپیک زدی در مرود همین چیزا نمیگم چرا زدی دوس داشتی ب من و بقیه هم ربطی نداره
میخوام بگم این همه پرسجو و مشورت آخرش بازم نخوندن یا ب نتیجه مطلوب نرسیدن واقعا دلیلیش چیه
عدم اعتماد ب نفس؟ کم کاری؟ ناامیدی؟ و.... اول ببین مشکل کجاست اونو حل کن
تا مشکل از ریشه حل نشه اوضاع همینه 
در مورد ناامیدی و خود کشی رک میگم فقط آدم های ترسو این کارو میکنن کسایی ک بجای حل مسئله صورت سوال پاک میکنن بجای جنگیدن هنوز شروع نکرده باخت قبول میکنن
رتبه خوب آوردن یا نیاوردن فقط بستگی بخودت داره الان ما بگیم میشه چند روز دیگه باز بیای و تا تایید بخوای اینا فقط وقت هدر دادن میخوای زیر 10000 بیاری بسم الله با ی برنامه منسجم شروع کن حتی شده با روزی 20 ساعت و تنها  2 ساعت خوابیدن در شبانه روز برا آرزو هات بجنگ 
در مرود برنامه چی بخونم و اینام  دیگه باید اصولی عمل کنی اول مطالب میگم هر چند ب نظر من این روش غلط و برا هر فرد فرق میکنه از همه نظر اما در کل تو هر چقدر خواستی بخونشون یا میتونی تغییرش بدی اگه تو مطلب دیگه ای قوی تر بودی
ادبیات=قرابت-آرایه-تاریخ ادبیات- لغت و املا
منبع تستت فقط تست های سراسری چند سال اخیر تو 5 گروه آزمایشی و داخل و خارج از کشور باشه از این 20تا تست کافیه 10-12 تاشو جواب بدی منابعتم برای تاریخ ادبیات و لغت میتونه فهرست آخر لقمه یا تخته سیاه برا تاریخ ادبیات باشه 
عربی=ترجمه+منصوبات
حتما عربی1 عالی بخون چون بیس عربی همون عربی 1 میتونی از فیلم های ناصح زاده استفاده کنی و بعد زرد عمومی
دینی= تضمینی بهت میگم اگه از الان روزی 2 تا درس خوب بخونی راحت بالای60میزنی
زبان= کلمه اول راهنمایی تا آخر دبیرستا + گرامر خب برا گرامر میتونی از 3 ساعت جمع بندی فراهانی یا ی جزوه خوب استفاده کنی اینجوری میتونی ب راحتی 40بزنی
زمین = خب الان فک کنم حتی پزشکیم رتبه کشوری و تراز خیلی تاثیر داره  پس حتما از رو ی منبع خوب شده فقط چند تا فصل پر تست بخونی ک بشه حداقل40-50زد
ریاضی=الان من یکم باید تقلب کنم اینی ک میگم شنیدم ها خودم ندیدم بعد نگین فلان بود تو سایت کنکور تی وی محمد قاسمی فک کنم تو 30 ساعت  ریاضی خیلی مفهومی تدریس میکنه آخرشم سوالات احتمالی کنکور میده حجم فیلم ها تو سایت زیاد اما رو تلگرام خیلی کمتر میتونید از اونجا دان کنید اگه خواستید هم فقط بعضی مطالب مثل آمار و حد و احتمال و مشتق و انتگرال یا هر چی خواستین تستم ک همون اول گفتم سراسری های چند سال اخیر داخل و خارج ریاضی و تجربی
زیست= خب رو این درس هر چی بگی ریسک اما 
زیست مولکولی+5تا7 سوم+1تا3 چهارم +پیش 2 رو عالی کا کنی احتمالش هست 30درصد بگیری هر چند میگم ریسک اما خب وقت کمه و باید ریسک کرد شما 15-20درصدم بزنی خوبه 
برای تست تست های سنجش+گزینه2+سراسری 88 ب بعد یا حتی 80ب بعد
فیزیک= نورهندسی+پیش2 
شیمی=اینم نمیشه نظر قطعی داد و هرچی بگی ی ریسک اما شما دوم عالی المپیادی بخون با دو فصل اول سوم عالی کار کن و فصل آخر پیش این آخری بقیه رو سعی کن از رو کتاب بخونی  و حداقل تعریفی ها رو خوب یاد بگیری بعضی سوالات و اگه معنی و تعریف خوب بفهمی میشه جواب داد حتی شده یکی دو سوال بازم خوبه
کافیه تو کنکور این درصدا رو بگیری 
ادب=40
عربی=40
دینی=60
زبان=32
زمین40
ریاضی=20
زیست=20
فیزیک=20
شیمی=40
میشه رتبه حدود5000 منطقه3
البته این مطالب و برنامه ها رو من فقط بصورت کلی گفتم و خیلی جاهاش باید شخصی سازی بشه خیلی چیزا رو میشه کم و زیاد کرد 
ولی در کل اوردن یا نیاوردنش فقط ب شما بستگی داره درضمن منطقه هم مهمه بسته ب هر منطقه و تفاوت رتبه خیلی چیزها رو میشه تغییر حذف یا حتی اضافه کرد*

----------

